# returning IPOD at Target dept store



## adam12 (Jul 5, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if I will have a problem returning an ipod I bought at Target and used for a week?
Should I delete all songs on it? this model (mini)  didnt have enough space for all my music/conversations.

Thanks!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You'll probably have to pay a 15% restocking fee since you've opened the package and used the device.


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

DoubleHelix said:


> You'll probably have to pay a 15% restocking fee since you've opened the package and used the device.


...although if you're going to buy a more expensive model with more capacity from Target they might go easy on you


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I used to work for Target. Their policy is 30 days with receipt for full credit. Just delete what you have and tell them that it would not upload any songs to it. They cannot tell you you can't return it.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

From Target's web site:

Target Stores Return Policy

We will issue a full refund for most items returned within 90 days in new condition, with the original receipt or packing slip, packaging and accessories.

Also, please note:
 Music, movies, video games, software and collectibles must be returned unopened. 
 *Camcorders, digital cameras, portable DVD players and portable electronics are subject to a 15% restocking fee. *
 Holiday and Seasonal merchandise on clearance at the time of the return will be refunded at the current clearance price. 
 Any purchase made by check may be refunded as a merchandise voucher.
 Other restrictions may apply.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

They can't restock it if it doesn't work 

Trust me it's been done many times by their own employees/


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats the only way to get some things returned. With people that got loads of dead pixels on their PSP, they just made up a problem to get new.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Tidus, are you and I reading the same thread? I just re-read the original post. Can you tell me what part of it says that the unit is defective?



adam12 said:


> this model (mini)  didnt have enough space for all my music/conversations.




What do dead pixels have to do with this?


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

He is saying, to avoid the restocking fee, tell them the unit is defective and give a reason. And im saying thats what people did with the PSP when it had dead pixels, because alot of places wouldent return for that reason.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Oh, gee. I apologize for missing the fraudulent claim suggestion.

Quite a shock considering Tidus jumped on someone for wanting to use the *LEGAL* Rhapsody music service.

So it's not appropriate to discuss P2P programs, but it's okay to discuss defrauding Target.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Apology accepted


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm closing this thread as the only logical and ethical thing to do would be to contact the Target store where you purchased it and ask them.


----------

